# Mixed Bag



## VO28 (Mar 13, 2017)

Me and a couple of guys from work decided to take Friday off and hit the water. We brought a few Doz live shrimp along and stopped in the pass to try and snag some sheepies. Caught 2 nice ones then headed off shore in search of some AJ's. Stopped to catch some live bait and went to the first spot. Dropped a jig and got hit on the first drop. Fish didn't eat and that was all the action we got. Picked up and moved a few miles. Same story this time on the jig but got broke off. Dropped a live bait down since we were marking pretty good and wouldn't you know pulled up a real nice cobia. Caught a few of the legal snapper variety and moved to a different spot. Dropped the live bait and hooked up a real nice AJ, once we got him in the boat we dropped again and picked up a BFT. Overall real great day on the water and like the subject line says. "Mixed Bag". Pictures to follow as soon as I can get them off my phone and to my computer. If it didn't work off my phone.


----------



## Hatman013 (Feb 6, 2017)

Awesome haul!


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Reel nice. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## VO28 (Mar 13, 2017)

Thank you


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Fantastic haul man!


----------



## NoCatch (Apr 27, 2008)

GREAT DAY! Tks for the post...:thumbup:


----------



## Reel Sick (May 4, 2009)

Very nice mixed bag.


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

That's a good day !


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

nice variety!!!


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Please don't throw your carcasses at the ramp. Your tuna, cobia and jack were stinking up shoreline when I was there Thursday and Friday.


----------



## VO28 (Mar 13, 2017)

I didn't clean the fish so wasn't me. I will ask the guys that cleaned the fish cause I don't like that either.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Nice
Whyme


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Awesome capt, welcome aboard!


----------



## sabanist (Mar 28, 2015)

How do you like that Nautic star bay? What is the length. How does it handle off shore? Thanks


----------



## VO28 (Mar 13, 2017)

I really like it a lot. It's a 24 sport and handles nicely as long as it doesn't get to crazy out there. We have done everything from trolling the edge, bottom fishing, cobia fishing, and inshore fishing in a few feet of water. Honestly it's a really good all around boat and allows me to do whatever I like. The way I look at it is if it's too rough to be out on it I probably don't want to be out anyway.


----------



## how2fish (Jan 21, 2008)

Good catch and very nice boat ! Congrats !


----------

